# 4 pictures I took yesterday.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some Work on Carters Canyon 


Before










After 



















Random picture jusr for fun


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey John, 
Looking good! All that work is paying off big time! I am putting together some of the steel Hays style end of track bumpers and couldn't remember if you wanted any. Have orders for about 40 so far. They are $8 plus shipping. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea JJ, you are a real Rockster for sure. 

Looking good.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John... The last shot in the post is a winner. That looks great.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos John. Loks like a real labor of love. Dirty hands are a sign of a clean soul.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I agree with Stan-that last photo is a WINNER!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Things are really looking good, JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting to look like real county for a R.R. Nice job.. I like the ballast in the last photo.. very real looking..
p.s. Put a Eng. on it and maybe enter it in to the photo contest..







NW


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ...I'm impressed. Great looking canyon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The first two photos, I was thinking poor track.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of the time I cover the track with sand or a sifted fine dirt. As I was taught Many Many years ago by a Friend in Nebrasks "Do not step or walk on the track." (under penalty of death) 
I do not step or walk on the trank in it has been there quite a few years. The upper phote some had been removed to install the drain . 

My Next coat will have lyme in it to make it stick more better. 

JJ


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the boulders; pretty dramatic; looks like you've got a good overlook into a valley as well 

Dave V


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

JJ,

What are you useing for ballast ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 09 Feb 2011 06:28 AM 
JJ,

What are you useing for ballast ? 



The ballast is a Arizoana/desert form of 1/4 minus decomposed granite.

This is stuff they spread on Bar Parking lots. It stays pretty much were you put it. Stands up to rain real well except for the real heavy rains. 

Is mixed with porland/stucco/mortar mixture but mostly stucco motar.

It is mixed dry 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

The above link tells you hows I doods it.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

That last photo says it all like noel said put a engine or full train through there for a picture, and you got it!! Always Always go for the NATURAL look whenever you do your scenic things on a layout. Wish I was talented enough, and had the eye to accomplish this. Regal


----------

